# Nassahegan RAW - 9/3/08



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

What a crazy ass adventure tonight was!!! :blink:

I left the house about 5:30 noticing the thunderstorms in the area. The sky to the north and east (in the direction of Burlington) was pretty dark. It got progressively stormier as I got closer, but once at the route 4/69 merge it lightened up. By the time I got to Lamson Corner, it was pouring. :-x

Pulled in next to Chris Grassi and rolled down the window and told him we'll wait it out. Once the rain lightened up, I took the bike down and raised the hatch and we sat back there until it let up (about 10 minutes wait total). We then found powhunter and powbmps also emerging from their cars.

Within a few minutes, we were off. Grassi's new bike is very sweet and will surly serve him well. We headed into the saturated cemetery twisties. The trail was more water than trail, and normally I wouldn't opt to ride them, but since powbmps Chris was down from New Hampshire, we rode anyway. There were actually a fair number of riders out tonight despite the rain. The cemetery twisties were a little miserable being so wet, but I did clear one of the techy spots. Grassi was battling a headache so he opted to bail down the doubletrack. I don't blame him. Challenging trails, new unfamiliar bike and a headache is not a good combo. I could tell he was disappointed though.

Well, Chris, Steve and I headed up the climb. I actually cleared the whole thing with a short break right before that challenging part. I've found the rock I've been trying to ride around is easier to just ride over. We then headed east at the big boulder towards the Stone Road area. Steve and Chris liked the mellow singletrack crossing through there. Light was fading so we decided to crank it southeast to hit the nice smooth downhill and take the fire roads back.

Chris and I made it to the area where the trail we rode Sunday peels off towards the Devil's Kitchen and we stopped and waited for Steve. We got to bullshitting and then realized we were waiting a pretty long time. Chris commented how quickly it was getting dark. A bit concerned about Steve, we backtracked to find him. We kept riding and riding. It was then like someone flipped a light switch, it was getting dark so fast. I knew we were about as far away from the parking area that we would be on this ride so after several unsuccessful call-outs to Steve, I tried calling his cell. No answer.

So Chris and I rode a bit more and came to an intersection - one that I never noticed before, and certainly didn't notice tonight. We figured Steve must have went that way, the direction towards the upper part of the Devil's Kitchen. :-o At that point, I made the call that I had to get the two of us out of there. On the way back to where we turned around, my cell rings. It was Steve who apparently navigated the Devil's Kitchen in the fading light and found his way to a fire road and eventually to pavement. I'm still not sure where he came out, but I'm sure he'll chime in. I told him to let me go so we can get out and that I'd call him and try to figure out where he is and drive over to pick him up.

Chris and I carefully picked our way out. Probably another 3 miles in virtual darkness. I was really close to pulling out my hiking headlamp, but I just wanted to keep moving. The DT wasn't fun in the dark, but it wasn't that dangerous given we were going pretty slow. Eventually, we discovered why it got dark so quick when we saw lightning. Another storm was rolling in. :-o We pressed on and got to Lamson corner just as the lightning started getting really bright and flashing often.

We then saw this minivan pull in and who jumps up but Steve-O!  Apparently, a group of of "cougars" gave him a lift. :lol: Steve hurried off since he had to go back to some diner or something to retrieve his bike. I bid farewell to powbmps Chris who was back on his way to New Hampshire. Sorry the ride didn't go as well as planned, but I sure gave you one helluva adventure! Still, good riding with ya!

Time to buy a headlight and a light for the visor...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

Cougars..JEA!!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad everything worked out and everyone got out ok. Way to grab a ride with the cougars Steve:grin:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2008)

damn, and i thought my head ache was bad.  that sucks.  glad ever one was accounted for in the end.

i knew right off the bat that i wasn't feeling it tonight.  started as a dull head ache and then progressed to full on pounding of the temples.  had to stop for a moment on the fire road to gather myself.  made it back to the care and took a few minutes to hydrate.  grabbed some chips and a coke at cumby's.  crushed water the entire way home.  head just started to feel better when i got home.  i usually drink 2.5 - 3 liters of water i day.  today i only had a liter before the ride.  my stupidity.  

bike felt great.  shifting, size, weight, and it seemed to climb muuuuuch better than the giant.  i might try to go for a ride tomorrow after the DDS.  quick run to waldo, ride to the river and back.  that bike makes me want to get on it more often. i guess i can say the same about my wife too.

steve i listened to radio city on the ride home.  thanks again for the tunes!


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's the *track record* and *map*. 5.2 miles with the backtracking to attempt to find powhunter.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

So you didn't talk to Steve to find out which way he went? I would have to guess he made it to Stone and over to GW Tnpk and over to 4 were he was then saved up by a van of cougars.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 3, 2008)

damn guys, glad you all got home in one piece.  Wreck yourselves skiing or riding, not getting hit by lightning.


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> So you didn't talk to Steve to find out which way he went? I would have to guess he made it to Stone and over to GW Tnpk and over to 4 were he was then saved up by a van of cougars.



Yeah, I did talk to Steve tonight. He mentioned getting to Case Road at some point, so yeah, I think he ended up on Stone Road eventually. I guess the cougars were feeding him chocolate or some shit like that. :lol: Classic Steve yet again. I feel bad though. It was definitely my fault not noticing that trail.



2knees said:


> damn guys, glad you all got home in one piece.  Wreck yourselves skiing or riding, not getting hit by lightning.



We didn't notice the second storm coming until way into the ride. We actually never got rained on, but the storm definitely cut the light out quick.

We are experiencing our third storm of the evening right now. Crazy night.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds like a crazy ride!

The only trail intersection that I can think of in that area is the trail that heads back towards the entrance to the kitchen.  It's not really obvious from the direction that you guys were going.  It leads back to some DT before meeting up with the trail that leads to the Kitchen, which also isn't all that obvious from the direction.  The DT leads back to Stone Rd. so it's possible that he just followed that without actually hitting the kitchen.  But it's entirely possible he found his way into the kitchen and then hung a left, instead of right, when he got down to the DT, which I imagine would also lead to Stone Rd eventually.  I'd like to hear Steve's account of where he rode to try and get an idea.  If he did indeed navigate the kitchen in failing light then that's pretty impressive.

You can see the trails I'm talking about in the track that Jeff got when we rode out that way earlier in the year.

http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=442,469&w=0&k=&h=


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You can see the trails I'm talking about in the track that Jeff got when we rode out that way earlier in the year.
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=442,469&w=0&k=&h=



Yup. That's definitely the spot. The way the trail flows SSE, it's hard to notice the trail to the left to the northeast. Apparently Steve found it. This evening was probably the fourth time I rode that trail and I never noticed it going in that direction. I suspect Steve continued northeast right to Stone Road. He seemed to find pavement pretty quick and I think if he got hung up in the kitchen, it would have taken him much longer to get out.

Looking at that map again, it makes sense why Chris and my ride out seemed to take so long...that was a pretty long way! Most of that ride was in less light than we had when we finished last week's RAW. RAW season is quickly coming to an end, I think.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 4, 2008)

That was an "interesting" ride :razz:.  Thanks for letting me tag along. 

Disapearing powhunter, hooting owls and flashing lightning...what more could I ask for.  

Greg, you should be good to go for ski season.  You were cranking up those hills.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Time to buy a headlight and a light for the visor...


Too bad someone didn't recommend that earlier. 


Glad you guys are alright.
I have tons of respect for Lightening!


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2008)

That lightning was crazy last night!

Creepy way to end the ride, but glad to hear everyone got out safely.  Figures on Steve-O's experience for the night - he has a knack for flair!


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2008)

powbmps said:


> That was an "interesting" ride :razz:.  Thanks for letting me tag along.
> 
> Disapearing powhunter, hooting owls and flashing lightning...what more could I ask for.
> 
> Greg, you should be good to go for ski season.  You were cranking up those hills.



I'm glad you were at least entertained. :lol: I wish we were able to take advantage of that sweet downhill while it was still light vs. picking our way down it in the dark. It would have made the clmibs worth it. Again, fun riding with you anyway.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yup. That's definitely the spot. The way the trail flows SSE, it's hard to notice the trail to the left to the northeast. Apparently Steve found it. This evening was probably the fourth time I rode that trail and I never noticed it going in that direction. I suspect Steve continued northeast right to Stone Road. He seemed to find pavement pretty quick and I think if he got hung up in the kitchen, it would have taken him much longer to get out.
> 
> Looking at that map again, it makes sense why Chris and my ride out seemed to take so long...that was a pretty long way! Most of that ride was in less light than we had when we finished last week's RAW. RAW season is quickly coming to an end, I think.



That's the trail I was telling you last time that we would need to take if we wanted to get over to the beginning of the Kitchen.  

If he ran into pavement quickly then he probably went right past the kitchen entrance to Stone Rd like you said.  If he had gone down the kitchen it would have taken him a while just to get back to the DT, then he still wouldn't have been very close to pavement (I don't think).


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's the trail I was telling you last time that we would need to take if we wanted to get over to the beginning of the Kitchen.



I remember you saying that, but that's not the one I thought I saw on Monday. Once cutting across from the Lamson loop and shortly after taking the right at the 'T', there's another not heavily traveled trail that comes in almost parallel. That also links up with the trail Steve apparently rode out last night. It's marked in light purple *here*, I believe.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2008)

I never noticed that trail, good to know it's there though.  The one I was talking about is the one that I posted earlier.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like a crazy ride!
> 
> The only trail intersection that I can think of in that area is the trail that heads back towards the entrance to the kitchen.  It's not really obvious from the direction that you guys were going.  It leads back to some DT before meeting up with the trail that leads to the Kitchen, which also isn't all that obvious from the direction.  The DT leads back to Stone Rd. so it's possible that he just followed that without actually hitting the kitchen.  But it's entirely possible he found his way into the kitchen and then hung a left, instead of right, when he got down to the DT, which I imagine would also lead to Stone Rd eventually.  I'd like to hear Steve's account of where he rode to try and get an idea.  If he did indeed navigate the kitchen in failing light then that's pretty impressive.
> 
> ...



Nice riding with you guys....Yea it was an adventure....Powbumps and were greg were a bit ahead of me.....I came to a trail intersection and took a left....it was some gnar ST then after a while I came to an X at some DT...I was gonna cross and continue on the ST but it was getting real dark, and the only real light was from the lightning...

So I took a left on the DT which eventually led to a gravel road and a paved road....I was still unsure of where i was....anyways I just kept going in the direction I thought was right..ended up at Marrinellis restaurant out in the sticks.... I stopped to call greg and I hear someone say "look at that boy on his bike hes soaking wet"  Anyways there was 3 middle aged Milfs that offered to give me a ride back to scoville...So I get in this minivan sweating like a pig, soaked from the rain, and covered in this black really smelly mud...so 2 of them are talking german...I understand a little from my years living there... I thought they were gonna try something with me....but they just gave me their after dinner chocolates and dropped me off back at scoville....what a FN mission!!   Nice riding with ya Grassi....powbumps.....greg


steve


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Nice riding with you guys....Yea it was an adventure....Powbumps and were greg were a bit ahead of me.....I came to a trail intersection and took a left....it was some gnar ST then after a while I came to an X at some DT...I was gonna cross and continue on the ST but it was getting real dark, and the only real light was from the lightning...
> 
> So I took a left on the DT which eventually led to a gravel road and a paved road....I was still unsure of where i was....anyways I just kept going in the direction I thought was right..ended up at Marrinellis restaurant out in the sticks.... I stopped to call greg and I hear someone say "look at that boy on his bike hes soaking wet"  Anyways there was 3 middle aged Milfs that offered to give me a ride back to scoville...So I get in this minivan sweating like a pig, soaked from the rain, and covered in this black really smelly mud...so 2 of them are talking german...I understand a little from my years living there... I thought they were gonna try something with me....but they just gave me their after dinner chocolates and dropped me off back at scoville....what a FN mission!!   Nice riding with ya Grassi....powbumps.....greg
> 
> ...



geman milfs?  and you didn't try to wrangle a sponge bath out of them?


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Nice riding with you guys....Yea it was an adventure....Powbumps and were greg were a bit ahead of me.....I came to a trail intersection and took a left....it was some gnar ST then after a while I came to an X at some DT...I was gonna cross and continue on the ST but it was getting real dark, and the only real light was from the lightning...
> 
> So I took a left on the DT which eventually led to a gravel road and a paved road....I was still unsure of where i was....anyways I just kept going in the direction I thought was right..ended up at Marrinellis restaurant out in the sticks.... I stopped to call greg and I hear someone say "look at that boy on his bike hes soaking wet"  Anyways there was 3 middle aged Milfs that offered to give me a ride back to scoville...So I get in this minivan sweating like a pig, soaked from the rain, and covered in this black really smelly mud...so 2 of them are talking german...I understand a little from my years living there... I thought they were gonna try something with me....but they just gave me their after dinner chocolates and dropped me off back at scoville....what a FN mission!!   Nice riding with ya Grassi....powbumps.....greg
> 
> ...


Only you, Steve.  That could only happen to you.  :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2008)

How the hell did you end up at Marinelli's?  That's nowhere near where you guys were riding.

http://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=1...32218,0.074415&z=14&cbll=41.742755,-72.927504

You must have been riding on the pavement for a while.  Did you go down a fairly large hill on the road you were on?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow, you did some riding to get to Marinelli's. Glad you found your way out of the woods at least.

FYI, Brain and I are more considerate than Greg if any of you beginners are looking to go out riding:wink: We might not get 2knees out riding with stories like this


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Wow, you did some riding to get to Marinelli's. Glad you found your way out of the woods at least.
> 
> FYI, Brain and I are more considerate than Greg if any of you beginners are looking to go out riding:wink: We might not get 2knees out riding with stories like this



i know you are bustin' greg's stones.  but he has always waited for me at intersections.  i even managed to get myself in front of him somehow in the cemetery twisties.  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2008)

severine said:


> Only you, Steve.  That could only happen to you.  :beer:



Totally. Classic powhunter. :lol:


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> FYI, Brain and I are more considerate than Greg if any of you beginners are looking to go out riding:wink: We might not get 2knees out riding with stories like this


I can vouch for this!  Brian has always taken good care of me while riding, but Jeff has also been quite considerate when leading with any newbs.  I'll also add Tim to that list.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2008)

In Greg's defense he's real good at stopping at trail merges usually.  The trail that Steve apparently took is not very obvious so I don't think Greg even saw it until he was going back to find Steve.


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i know you are bustin' greg's stones.  but he has always waited for me at intersections.  i even managed to get myself in front of him somehow in the cemetery twisties.  ;-)



I actually felt terrible about Steve getting lost since I knew he didn't know the area. The spot where Chris and I stopped was the only intersection that I knew about on that trail. After we backtracked, the other one is more obvious when coming from the other direction. Leave it to Steve-O to find the obscure turn! :lol: Just glad we all got out safely. The storm that came through after we got out was a ripper. Wild lightning on the drive home.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> How the hell did you end up at Marinelli's?  That's nowhere near where you guys were riding.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=1...32218,0.074415&z=14&cbll=41.742755,-72.927504
> 
> You must have been riding on the pavement for a while.  Did you go down a fairly large hill on the road you were on?



It took a lot of effort.......and I was so FN paranoid of being clipped by a car

steve


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2008)

severine said:


> I can vouch for this!  Brian has always taken good care of me while riding, but Jeff has also been quite considerate when leading with any newbs.  I'll also add Tim to that list.



Wow. Way to toss me under the bus. 

What you fail to realize, my dear, is that I have more respect and confidence in your riding skill than those other dopes. They want to hold your hand; I want you to challenge yourself! :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

powhunter said:


> It took a lot of effort.......and I was so FN paranoid of being clipped by a car
> 
> steve



not to mention that you probably had no reflectors on the bike or yourself.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2008)

powhunter said:


> It took a lot of effort.......and I was so FN paranoid of being clipped by a car
> 
> steve



I would have been, especially since it seems you must have been riding down the big hill on GW Turnpike, which people fly down.

I think you need a GPS dude.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 4, 2008)

you guys ever consider throwing walkie-talkies into your packs for the larger group rides?  isn't there an official AZ channel?


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> you guys ever consider throwing walkie-talkies into your packs for the larger group rides?  isn't there an official AZ channel?



Probably not a bad idea actually. But I carry enough stuff with me. Unfortunately cell coverage is not the best at Nassahegan, but I can make calls most of the time and always carry my cell. Steve made the right call though just riding down since he knew we climbed to the high point of the forest. Eventually you come to pavement.


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wow. Way to toss me under the bus.
> 
> What you fail to realize, my dear, is that I have more respect and confidence in your riding skill than those other dopes. They want to hold your hand; I want you to challenge yourself! :razz:


You did just fine stopping on the last ride I joined you guys.  Don't sweat it. 

Way to redeem yourself, BTW!  



gmcunni said:


> you guys ever consider throwing walkie-talkies into your packs for the larger group rides?  isn't there an official AZ channel?


That's actually not a bad idea.  Though I don't think it's been an issue before, it could be a good idea safety-wise since cell service is spotty.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> FYI, Brain and I are more considerate than Greg if any of you beginners are looking to go out riding:wink: We might not get 2knees out riding with stories like this



I just want to apologize to Greg, I was only kidding with that comment and just trying to lure some riders for Brians ride tonight. Greg does a great job of leading rides and any newbs should not worry.


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I just want to apologize to Greg, I was only kidding with that comment and just trying to lure some riders for Brians ride tonight. Greg does a great job of leading rides and any newbs should not worry.


Don't backtrack!  He's a man, he can take it!  

You guys are too serious sometimes... geesh!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

severine said:


> Don't backtrack!  He's a man, he can take it!
> 
> You guys are too serious sometimes... geesh!



agreed.  all this posturing.  you guys need to do some hanging with me post ride.  8)


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> agreed.  all this posturing.  you guys need to do some hanging with me post ride.  8)



Sounds like you did get more post ride in then riding last night;-)

Hopefully you get out and get a good ride in on the new bike soon.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 4, 2008)

severine said:


> I can vouch for this!  Brian has always taken good care of me while riding, but Jeff has also been quite considerate when leading with any newbs.  I'll also add Tim to that list.


Of course he's going to take good care of you to make sure you make it out of the woods.  He said it himself, he has to take care of his cleaning lady.(or was it house keeper?)


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Of course he's going to take good care of you to make sure you make it out of the woods.  He said it himself, he has to take care of his cleaning lady.(or was it house keeper?)


Cleaning lady.  And he does a damn good job of that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like you did get more post ride in then riding last night;-)
> 
> Hopefully you get out and get a good ride in on the new bike soon.



i think i did an hour last night.  30 min of it was excruciating.  

hoping to take a short ride tonight and tomorrow.  i just had the wife pedal it up and down the street a bit.  she rolled her eyes when i asked her to do it.  when she got back she was smiling and said it was a really nice bike.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i think i did an hour last night.  30 min of it was excruciating.
> 
> hoping to take a short ride tonight and tomorrow.  i just had the wife pedal it up and down the street a bit.  she rolled her eyes when i asked her to do it.  when she got back she was smiling and said it was a really nice bike.



I am sure after trying it out she isn't going to be too pleased with the Giant! Looks like you might be back to the shop before you know it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I am sure after trying it out she isn't going to be too pleased with the Giant! Looks like you might be back to the shop before you know it.



all part of the master plan. i want her to get into the sport and want an upgrade.  she already wants a kid carrier so we can cart our son around.  hobbies are great, they are even better when the whole fam is involved.  damn, i am well trained.


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I just want to apologize to Greg, I was only kidding with that comment and just trying to lure some riders for Brians ride tonight. Greg does a great job of leading rides and any newbs should not worry.



Apology totally not necessary. I knew your post was made tongue in cheek. At least I hope it was...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Apology totally not necessary. I knew your post was made tongue in cheek. At least I hope it was...



I just didn't want to scare away anyone thinking of doing a ride with us


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I just didn't want to scare away anyone thinking of doing a ride with us



as someone who just recently tried joining you guys, being left behind or lost was never a concern. however, hearing every week how somebody was getting hurt and going to the hospital did leave me wondering what i was getting myself into.


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Steve - some gifts for your lady friends:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/35811-dakine-cougar-gloves-womens.html

:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hey Steve - some gifts for your lady friends:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/35811-dakine-cougar-gloves-womens.html
> 
> :lol:



I thought the same thing. 

:lol:


----------

